# Stihl 056 - Picked one up today - Questions



## TMonter (Jun 22, 2007)

I found a phenomenal deal today on Craigslist for a Stihl 056 chainsaw. The saw was in excellent condition, the owner had all the manuals and he had obviously taken care of the saw.

Paid $100.00

Saw started on the third pull from dead cold.

Owner had owned it for several years but had not used it in 4 because he found it too heavy. He says it has about 25 hours on it, and from the condition I believe him.

So, should I resell the saw or sell my Husky 455 rancher and keep this for my secondary saw? (I currently have a 372XPW)


----------



## TMonter (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is the saw I purchased today. Sort of a beast, but very nice saw.


----------



## webbie (Jun 22, 2007)

I have an 024 that is going on 28 years. The amazing thing is that I often go many years without using it at all, and then it starts right up. Yesterday was one of those days because a neighbor asked me to cut a dead tree down. I gassed it up, checked the oil, tightened the chain and touched it up with a file (by hand)......and off I went. It started right up and did the job!

As you know, the worst thing you can do to equipment is to not use it - yet this piece of machinery just keeps going and going. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## MrGriz (Jun 22, 2007)

That would be a no brainer for me; dump the Rancher and hang onto that 056.

Oh wait....did I say dump the Rancher....No, you better just sell me the 056.  I'll get you your money back out of it and even pay for the shipping...Seriously, great find!


----------



## computeruser (Jun 25, 2007)

Great find.  Assuming you must sell one of 'em, I'd keep the Rancher since it uses the same bars/chains as the 372, which could be beneficial in a pinch.

That said, I'd keep the 056 as well.


----------



## R&D Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

I've got a Stihl MS 310 and I Love It! I got it for Christmas in '03, and granted I don't use it more than twice a year, it always starts easy and has plenty of power for the occasional tree, or trim job I do. I can't say I know a lot about chain saws but I asked for a Stihl because they had a good reputation.


----------



## TMonter (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone know of a good location to buy a good 24" bar for my Stihl 056? It currently has a 25" but I have 5 extra 24" chains and I hate to go buy more chains for the 056. Unless of course someone wants to buy a couple new 24" chains that is .  ;-)


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 2, 2007)

I would go to a Sthil dealer.

Another option would be to have the chains shortened. Taking out a couple of links should do the trick, if the chains are new. Any saw shop can do that, but it might not be worth it. Chains go for less than $15 each, so it may not be worth paying $50 or more for a new bar.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Jul 7, 2007)

TMonter.............Keep them both........I always take my cheap Poulan with me when I go cutting with the Stihl......oh yeah, I also bring a long pry bar. Both the extra saw and pry bar have saved me several times.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 17, 2007)

KEEP THE STIHL !


----------



## keyman512us (Aug 17, 2007)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> That would be a no brainer for me; dump the Rancher and hang onto that 056.
> 
> Oh wait....did I say dump the Rancher....No, you better just sell me the 056.  I'll get you your money back out of it and even pay for the shipping...Seriously, great find!



Once again MrGriz took the words right outta...lol  Just kidding but I echo the sentiment...


----------



## keyman512us (Aug 17, 2007)

computeruser said:
			
		

> Great find.  Assuming you must sell one of 'em, I'd keep the Rancher since it uses the same bars/chains as the 372, which could be beneficial in a pinch.
> 
> That said, I'd keep the 056 as well.



Good point... When you get into multiple saw territory it's somewhat wise to stick with the same maker... Not really a big deal just the bars interchange, don't need multiple screnches just keeps life a little more simple...

But really... You are into it for $100 bucks... Whats it gonna hurt to hang onto it??? Worse comes to worse at a $C-Note your ROI is like money in the bank...

Ponder it for awhile and if you decide to unload it (just be 'reasonable') let me know... 

If this keeps up, between stoves, saws, gear and everything Web is gonna have to do a "knockoff E-bay section"...lol


----------



## TMonter (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I took the Stihl 056 in a couple weeks ago for a tuneup and because the carb was leaking gas from one of the gaskets. I could have done the rebuild myself but I just didn't have the time. $58 later I have basically a brand new broken in 056 with no scores on the piston or cylinder with great compression.

I've done a little cutting with the 056 and so far I love it as a secondary saw, especially for big timber. It has monstrous power, but is far too heavy to be a primary saw for most work.

I did sell my 455R a few weeks back and now I'm keeping an eye out for a good deal on a 346XP or a 025 Stihl for limbing and small work.


----------



## keyman512us (Aug 18, 2007)

TMonter said:
			
		

> Well I took the Stihl 056 in a couple weeks ago for a tuneup and because the carb was leaking gas from one of the gaskets. I could have done the rebuild myself but I just didn't have the time. $58 later I have basically a brand new broken in 056 with no scores on the piston or cylinder with great compression.
> 
> I've done a little cutting with the 056 and so far I love it as a secondary saw, especially for big timber. It has monstrous power, but is far too heavy to be a primary saw for most work.
> 
> I did sell my 455R a few weeks back and now I'm keeping an eye out for a good deal on a 346XP or a 025 Stihl for limbing and small work.



Hmmmm...Interesting.. (lol)


----------

